# IP blocker



## toyotasupra890 (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi All...
I came here before and you guys helped me with my HTL editing, thanks again for that. I am here now to ask if any of you know a good, free IP blocker, and where I can get it. If you do, please let me know.
Thanks for your time,
-Cecil


----------



## toyotasupra890 (Nov 7, 2004)

*how come no one is responding???*


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

It hasn't even been 24 hours yet! Be patient

What exactly do you mean by "IP blocker"? Like a firewall?


----------



## toyotasupra890 (Nov 7, 2004)

*i mean...*

IP blocker, in that one is able to peruse the internet anonymously, without leaving any information, such as an IP address, behind. Patient eh? ok ok


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I haven't heard of such a thing. You could try surfing through a public proxy. 

http://www.publicproxyservers.com/index.html

Go to "Tools" then "Internet Options" then the "Connections" Tab

Highlight the connection you use to connect to the internet and press settings. Then click on "Use a Proxy...."

Fill in the IP address and the port given at the above site, and then you will be able to browse anonymously.

For added security, install a firewall. ZoneAlarm has a free version of their firewall that I reccomend highly.


----------

